# The Cost of Halloween 2014



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Have you noticed that prices for Halloween are up this year? Here's a link that might answer that question for you! Some things have come down this year over last, but most things have gone up!

http://www.bankrate.com/finance/smart-spending/halloween-costs-1.aspx?ec_id=cmct_01_comm_PF_mainlink
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to know how anyone managed to only spend $157.65 for Halloween:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> I want to know how anyone managed to only spend $157.65 for Halloween:googly:


_*Yeah, that one caught my eye also! I don't think I've ever spent that small amount on Halloween or any holiday for that matter! Also speaking about cost, when I was in Halloween City the other day, came upon a styrofoam headstone (pre-molded) and it wasn't over maybe 2.5 ft. tall. Checked out the price and they were asking $36.00 for this thing.

Yes it had a molded design on it, but for that kind of money I could buy a few sheets of styrofoam molding and make them myself. I had to take a step back from the price, cause I just couldn't believe it! But then again we are talking full retail at these types of stores!
*_


----------

